
GoDaddy’s Domain Registration Totally Screws .me - noodle
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/17/godaddys-domain-registration-totally-screws-me/
======
JulianMontez
I tried registering a domain, and wasn't able to when GoDaddy's servers were
being hammered. I'd used GoDaddy for years, but I have to say, I've seen the
light, they've lost my service.

Why is it so hard for companies to take my money when I try to hand it to
them? They had to have known that the demand was high for these .me domain
names. There's no excuse for them to have prepared for this kind of traffic.

Heh, now that I think about it, Apple's iPhone situation is remarkably similar
to this one. ;-)

------
boredguy8
And here I thought semaphores were well understood.

------
parenthesis
I had no problem .me-ing at dynadot.

~~~
JulianMontez
Me too, I've moved to Dynadot for my domain needs after this incident...

~~~
attack
Me too, permanently.

What techcrunch doesn't make clear is that this wasn't just some inter-
registrar communication problem. Godaddy itself was selling the same domain
names over and over and over for hours!

------
azharcs
I had just bought ping.me from godaddy, i got a successfully bought mail too
but after 20 min I get a mail telling me, I can't buy it because it is already
registered.

Then i did a quick twitter search and found 2 other people had also bought
ping.me . Wondering who will get that domain.

~~~
attack
I'll bet you my foot that it wasn't someone who used godaddy...

------
Hexstream
"Earlier this year GoDaddy won the rights to distribute domains under the
extension .me, which belongs to the country of Montenegro."

Blast! I thought it meant "me" as in "myself" and that it was meant for
personal pages and such... I didn't see Montenegro mentionned anywhere, in
fact namecheap says .me is for personal pages...

I wondered why the heck I hadn't heard of .me before today, now I know.

So .me is officially for Montenegro but is a new de-facto "standard" for
personal pages? Or I've been mostly conned out of 80$ (2 domains)?

edit: I'll still put those domains to good use eventually. One domain for me,
one for my company, one for each of my projects. Perfect!

~~~
alex_c
I don't really see a difference. No one seems to mind that ".tv" stands for
Tuvalu and not Television.

------
tlrobinson
Anyone get any good .me's? All the ones I could think of were taken :-/

------
chrisconley
i thought that it must be too good to be true when i snagged you.me (or so i
thought-hehe)

------
mannylee1
Dynadot was great for me too.

